#   >        50
3  http://cqham.ru/pa7_11.htm 
            718

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

...      -      15 ,16,17,20,22,31 ? 16  17            !   !

----------


## RX9CDR

> 15 ,16,17


 



> 20


   19 ...      .    ?



> 16  17


        ?     ?




> 2 50?


  .  :Smile:   -    :Smile:

----------


## RX9CDR

> ?


      . 
     ,     :Smile:

----------


## RX9CDR

> 75     50


  50 .   50    2  .    .

----------

-15    50?       ?

----------

> 


.   .    202 ?

----------

c.   .

----------


## Ivan-ra6lc

> 1000?    35


    ?

----------


## UA9AU

> .   .    202 ?


   ,             !!!!   ,      ,     .

----------

> ,             !!!!   ,      ,     .


,  .




> ,    .        ...


   ?      ?

 .

----------

> -?    ...          .


    .

----------

> ....


     .      ,       ,   .         .        ,      ,          .        50.      ,    (7);

----------

2000 40*
   50  ???

----------

> 


 ,               .       ?

----------


## UA9AU

600,     3,   74,  "" LW.    -  ,       ! HI! :Razz:

----------


## RM3UA

> 600,     3,   74,  "" LW.   -  ,       ! HI!


   .    ,    
  .     .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?


    -15 .     -47,   -         5-10.        .           -7.     ,     ""?

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ,


  :Cool: ))

----------


## RZ3DOH

> 


 ,         .



> ,      ...


,    .

----------


## RK4CI

> 1,5  40.     .   ,    1,01 .


   ,       ,         .        ,       .  ,    .    ,    .
   ,       .       .   ,       .   ,         ,    ""  .  ,    ,      .

----------


## RK4CI

.  - 50 .  -  100.   - 3-5.   ,      .      ,    .    ,    ,     . ,        ,     ,   .   .

----------

-267---     ?

----------


## ra9dm

> ?


       -....   -....




> -267---     ?


  3-50....  .

----------

?     ?

----------

.         :Smile:     ,   Hi    ,       .
   :

----------

> 


       !   ,      .   .     !

----------

.

----------


## RZ3DOH

> , , 2200  6,3.  .            50.


   ,    ...  .   -       ?     -8   -3

----------


## rn6lat

?   ?  ?

----------


## ..

**       ..       ..            ...   ( ) www.qrx.narod.ru - http://www.qrx.narod.ru/hams/um_ua9xbi.htm  ..  ,     ... ,  ,    ..600 950       3.5  29        .
P.S.      - .

----------


## ..

> - 7.   ,      10.      . .        ,   .


   ,  ,  ()     ..  .       .   ...
P.S.     ..http://www.qrx.narod.ru/hams/um4-50.htm

----------


## ra9dm

> ....?


  ......  ,     .  5  .

----------


## RZ3DOH

> ?


   900-1000.  ,    -    .

----------

> ,      ....


   ... :Embarassed:   ?

----------


## serge22

> ....       ?


   (#29) .    .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...l=1#post414231

----------

